# Clint Eastwood



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I just watched Clint Eastwood - on Youtube - talk(sully his reputation?) at the RNC in Tampa.

This is all I saw....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Disjointed, perhaps. Rambling, oh yes, but isn't that why it was disjointed? However, overall, it was funny, while making a very pertinent point about our current Administration and he did energize and bring the conference attendees to their feet! Clint Eastwood is still, and always will be...the consummate law enforcement tough guy or that 'bad-ass' cowboy with no name that we have all come to know and love, so well. 
"Well Punk, ya feeling lucky...Go ahead, make my day!"


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not Republican nor Democrat and with that said, the best discription was from another internet wag whose description I felt was most apt; "I thought it was a perfect symbol of the GOP: an old, angry, incoherent, rich white male arguing with his imaginary version of President Obama."

It's really such a shame he chose to lever his much loved-by-all legacy in such a partisan fashion.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> I'm not Republican nor Democrat and with that said, the best discription was from another internet wag whose description I felt was most apt; "I thought it was a perfect symbol of the GOP: an old, angry, incoherent, rich white male arguing with his imaginary version of President Obama."
> 
> It's really such a shame he chose to lever his much loved-by-all legacy in such a partisan fashion.


Isn't President Obama also responsible for fostering an imaginary version of President Obama?


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Isn't President Obama also responsible for fostering an imaginary version of President Obama?


Of course! He is a politician after all!

Sidebar; whenever Irish, British and US election time comes around, I always stick on my Yes, Minsister DVDs. Last night it was the Cabinet Reshuffle/Job in Brussels episode!

Spin is such an interesting mechanism in politics!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> I'm not Republican nor Democrat and with that said, the best discription was from another internet wag whose description I felt was most apt; "I thought it was a perfect symbol of the GOP: an old, angry, incoherent, rich white male arguing with his imaginary version of President Obama."
> 
> It's really such a shame he chose to lever his much loved-by-all legacy in such a partisan fashion.


Couldn't disagree more: The first quote is a typical media 'commentariat' reaction to anyone in Hollywood who has the temerity to not be a liberal Democrat.

I also don't understand your comment about leveraging his legacy: Is the man not entitled to his political views and to endorse a candidate? This is a pretty frequent practice on both sides of the political divide in the US (and I would bet a fair amount of money that Obama has picked up a lot more endorsements from the entertainment industry - Republican is a dirty word in Hollywood). Or is it that you rather admire Eastwood and his legacy, but just don't like his politics? If the latter, fine, but don't beat around the bush!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> Of course! He is a politician after all!
> 
> Sidebar; whenever Irish, British and US election time comes around, I always stick on my Yes, Minsister DVDs. Last night it was the Cabinet Reshuffle/Job in Brussels episode!
> 
> Spin is such an interesting mechanism in politics!


It is indeed. And as a hobbyist wordsmith myself I rather appreciate the finely turned phrase. Yes (Prime) Minister was a delightful show. The Thick of It and even The New Statesman were not bad, either.

Spin is the dazzling ability to tell someone to '**** off' in such a manner as they actually look forward to the journey. However when a person is all spin with no tangible substance and in a position of real power then this is a worry. Modern politicians trouble me, all of a muchness in soundbites and hairstyles.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> Sidebar; whenever Irish, British and US election time comes around, I always stick on my Yes, Minsister DVDs. Last night it was the Cabinet Reshuffle/Job in Brussels episode!


Now this I can wholly get behind - there was real genius in that show.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Balfour said:


> Now this I can wholly get behind - there was real genius in that show.


Agreed. Shame it is so dated now.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> I just watched Clint Eastwood - on Youtube - talk(sully his reputation?) at the RNC in Tampa.
> 
> This is all I saw....


All I saw was that there was a yawning 'prol' gap between the back of his shirt collar and his suit jacket....there you go, AAAC has addled my brain....


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Haffman said:


> Agreed. Shame it is so dated now.


Aren't they doing a remake around the Coalition - now that strikes me as really risking a golden legacy.

I always thought In The Thick of It / In the Loop was the natural successor to Yes, Minister (but never liked it as much).


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Balfour said:


> - now that strikes me as really risking a golden legacy.


This.

Don't think I've heard of the other shows you mention.

I was recently on a flight where Yes Minister was one of the options and I settled myself down to thoroughly enjoy the show...but sadly while I recognised the genius of the scriptwriting and the super-fine acting performances, it was just too dated to enjoy...so I've left the rest as a happy memory.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Get off my lawn, Punks!!






No,

I don't think he added anything positive to the proceedings but there you have it!!


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Pathetic display of a tired, disrespectful, potentially senile old bastard - trying his hand an humor and failing miserably.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> Pathetic display of a tired, disrespectful, potentially senile old bastard - trying his hand an humor and failing miserably.


Hey, I thought you were about helping the old folks.

Start ripping any old geezer that disagrees with you though.

See where that gets you.

Yep, I still like my friends better!!


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Yep, I still like my friends better!!


Your friends make jokes about telling the President to "Go F*&K himself"?

Then again, doesnt surprise me that a dolt like you finds that funny.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Haffman said:


> Agreed. Shame it is so dated now.


Other than the slightly wider lapels, that show has not really dated at all! Certainly not in sentiment and tone anyway. Offices might be more contemporary and PC talk, well, more PC. But I can assure you that the machinations of government and civil service are broadly still the same.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Balfour said:


> Aren't they doing a remake around the Coalition - now that strikes me as really risking a golden legacy.
> 
> I always thought In The Thick of It / In the Loop was the natural successor to Yes, Minister (but never liked it as much).


I believe they are. Can't wait.

I also really liked those two shows. I felt they really captured the essence and outputs of the Blair/Campbell relationship and the internals of the New Labour government perfects.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

mrkleen said:


> Your friends make jokes about telling the President to "Go F*&K himself"?
> 
> Then again, doesnt surprise me that a dolt like you finds that funny.


A dolt like me??

The joke was that empty chair Obama told Clint to tell Mitt to go, um, screw himself and that Obama was becoming more like Joe "Big Fn Deal" potty mouth Biden!!

Don't fret; in a few weeks your classy friends will dig up Richard Widmark to do his now infamous Paul Ryan impersonation!!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Balfour said:


> Or is it that you rather admire Eastwood and his legacy, but just don't like his politics? If the latter, fine, but don't beat around the bush!


I didn't think I did! Either way, I'll be the first to admit that my first couple of posts here were intended to be tabloid and somewhat satirical in nature. Well in my mind anyway. But then you can be the judge of that.

Wrt, Clint Eastwood - my point simply is this. He is/was loved by most all for myriad great movies and his persona in said movies was something most could associate with in a real sense, regardless of partisan conviction. Of which is something our friends in the US buy into - as evidenced in their politics - in a way that we tend not to this side of the pond. We are not as intensly partisan, in my opinion.

So, for years Mr. Eastwood never used his fame and on-screen persona to endorse a politician until now. His Superbowl ad, I should ad, was something all sides could buy into - the great American way. Today, however, he finds his fans divided and his his reputation compromised - by those fans(to quote Jim Hacker!) 'on the other side'.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> I didn't think I did! Either way, I'll be the first to admit that my first couple of posts here were intended to be tabloid and somewhat satirical in nature. Well in my mind anyway. But then you can be the judge of that.
> 
> Wrt, Clint Eastwood - my point simply is this. He is/was loved by most all for myriad great movies and his persona in said movies was something most could associate with in a real sense, regardless of partisan conviction. Of which is something our friends in the US buy into - as evidenced in their politics - in a way that we tend not to this side of the pond. We are not as intensly partisan, in my opinion.
> 
> So, for years Mr. Eastwood never used his fame and on-screen persona to endorse a politician until now. His Superbowl ad, I should ad, was something all sides could buy into - the great American way. Today, however, he finds his fans divided and his his reputation compromised - by those fans(to quote Jim Hacker!) 'on the other side'.


The last paragraph is not right: Eastwood has a long pedigree in politics (he has even been elected as Mayor of Carmel, CA, although I don't know whether that was as a Republican or an independent; I think he may have endorsed the odd Democrat as well). He endorsed McCain in 2008.

For my part, I do see a big difference between saying "I don't like Eastwood - he's a Republican" and "I don't like Eastwood - I'm not a Republican or a Democrat, but it's a shame he's adopted a political position and made himself a partisan figure".

On the latter, I do think it is unreasonable to suggest that just because someone's been in the public eye (in a non-political field) they need to forswear expressing political views.

On the former, I don't find someone's politics get in the way of how much I enjoy their work. Coming at this another way, Martin Sheen's politics are very different to mine (and he is very passionate and public in his political views). But it didn't stop me from enjoying the West Wing.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> I believe they are. Can't wait.
> 
> I also really liked those two shows. I felt they really captured the essence and outputs of the Blair/Campbell relationship and the internals of the New Labour government perfects.


Quite - Malcolm Tucker was a wonderful caricature of a certain PM's press spokesman.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The joke was that empty chair Obama told Clint to tell Mitt to go, um, screw himself and that Obama was becoming more like Joe "Big Fn Deal" potty mouth Biden!!
> 
> Don't fret; in a few weeks your classy friends will dig up Richard Widmark to do his now infamous Paul Ryan impersonation!!


Your reference is about as relevant as Clint Eastwood.

Stay Classy RNC.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Haffman said:


> All I saw was that there was a yawning 'prol' gap between the back of his shirt collar and his suit jacket....there you go, AAAC has addled my brain....


To spin: The very astute expert, Haffman, observed, "there was a yawning 'prol' gap between the back of his [Mr. Eastwood's] shirt collar and his suit jacket." Always modest, Mr. Haffman attributed AAAC as helping to sharpen his already formidable powers of observation.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> Other than the slightly wider lapels, that show has not really dated at all! Certainly not in sentiment and tone anyway. Offices might be more contemporary and PC talk, well, more PC. But I can assure you that the machinations of government and civil service are broadly still the same.


I meant the production, acting style, sets...that kind of thing, dated enough to make me cringe in places (and yes the clothes) ...but each to their own

As to the subject matter, politics and bureaucracy haven't changed much...and neither has human nature


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> To spin: The very astute expert, Haffman, observed, "there was a yawning 'prol' gap between the back of his [Mr. Eastwood's] shirt collar and his suit jacket." Always modest, Mr. Haffman attributed AAAC as helping to sharpen his already formidable powers of observation.


Thats really clever. I'm impressed.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mrkleen said:


> Pathetic display of a tired, disrespectful, potentially senile old bastard - trying his hand an humor and failing miserably.


Pretty rough assessment. Think you will be doing as well as Eastwood, getting on with your life, when you are 82? I doubt that I will be. Hope I don't run into anyone at the senior home, with an attitude like yours.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Pretty rough assessment. Think you will be doing as well as Eastwood, getting on with your life, when you are 82? I doubt that I will be. Hope I don't run into anyone at the senior home, with an attitude like yours.


Completely irrelevant how I will be doing at 82 - as I wont be making a fool out of myself while speaking in prime time at a national political convention.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

mrkleen said:


> Completely irrelevant how I will be doing at 82 - as I wont be making a fool out of myself while speaking in prime time at a national political convention.


Do you restrict such behaviour to the AAAC forum? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaver said:


> Do you restrict such behaviour to the AAAC forum? :icon_smile_wink:


Do I restrict commenting on a senile man who disrespects the presidency of the united states to AAAC?

No, I have made comments about the buffoon elsewhere.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Haffman said:


> All I saw was that there was a yawning 'prol' gap between the back of his shirt collar and his suit jacket....there you go, AAAC has addled my brain....


If you make it to 80, you'll have a prol gap, too...


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Orsini said:


> If you make it to 80, you'll have a prol gap, too...


Fair comment. Even at 80, I wouldn't say that to Clint's face - I reckon he could still take me out!...


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

mrkleen said:


> Completely irrelevant how I will be doing at 82 - as I wont be making a fool out of myself while speaking in prime time at a national political convention.


Nah, no sense in waiting when online forums are available today.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike Petrik said:


> Nah, no sense in waiting when online forums are available today.


Thanks Mike. Knowing I am getting under your skin is worth the price of admission.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Haffman said:


> Fair comment. Even at 80, I wouldn't say that to Clint's face - I reckon he could still take me out!...


Get off my lawn!

:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*That Was Real Acting*



Haffman said:


> Fair comment. Even at 80, I wouldn't say that to Clint's face - I reckon he could still take me out!...


He looked his age. He looked gaunt.

I always thought the old show business saw to the effect that performers should stay out pf politics altogether because otherwise they will alienate some part of their audience was the best advice.

But those days are history and actors are long since all over politics like white on rice -- and vice versa. If it is shocking when done for the right, I hope it is just as shocking when done for the left.

Eastwood improvised 13 minutes on nationwide TV with no script and got laughs, and made points for whatever he has signed up with. He seemed unsure of the next line once or twice, and may have been in poor taste at one point, but he put his skit across and was entertaining.

He also put a new kind of gag on the map. Comics are going to do their own version of this chair-interview thing, and it will become as classic as Slowly I Turned or Who's On First.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Step by step ,,,inch by inch...


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> ......disrespects the presidency of the united states....


Democrats have never done that to a Republican President?????

Are you kidding?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

dks202 said:


> Democrats have never done that to a Republican President?????
> 
> Are you kidding?


Funnily enough, I was just thinking the same thing: presumably he thinks Jon Stewart is a senile buffoon for all the disrespect he showed to the Presidency between 2000 - 2008?

It may be a British thing, but satire of politicians is well-established and pretty vicious over here: we used to have a show called 'Spitting Image' that made the Eastwood / Jon Stewart stuff look tame indeed.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Balfour said:


> Funnily enough, I was just thinking the same thing: presumably he thinks Jon Stewart is a senile buffoon for all the disrespect he showed to the Presidency between 2000 - 2008?
> 
> It may be a British thing, but satire of politicians is well-established and pretty vicious over here: we used to have a show called 'Spitting Image' that made the Eastwood / Jon Stewart stuff look tame indeed.


I don't think the buzz has to do with the content or the performance. As you point out, compared to others, Eastwood was rather mild. On the other hand, this was not at a comedy club, it was at a national political convention, an event with a serious significant purpose,where heretofore scorn directed at the other party was done with a bit more civility.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Pretty rough assessment. Think you will be doing as well as Eastwood, getting on with your life, when you are 82? I doubt that I will be. Hope I don't run into anyone at the senior home, with an attitude like yours.


Go ahead make his day.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

https://mashable.com/2012/08/31/clint-eastwood-talking-to-a-chair-video/

He's not that funny anymore.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Reminds me of the expectations everyone had of Fred Thompson, who is a powerful actor, but did poorly on the Presidential circuit. People were expecting Dirty Harry, not a flawed, frail senior citizen.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Hitch said:


> Step by step ,,,inch by inch...


 The empty chair gag also struck me as something predating television and possibly the Republican Party.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> https://mashable.com/2012/08/31/clint-eastwood-talking-to-a-chair-video/
> 
> He's not that funny anymore.


LOL. Perhaps not at this point, but the first 60 or 80 times I watched the video of his speech I thought he was pretty darn funny and he does seem to have a fair understanding of the current Administration's shortcomings.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Tempest said:


> The empty chair gag also struck me as something predating television and possibly the Republican Party.


Probably so. But, I think it will get a shot in the arm now.

I further predict that durng the campaign:

1. Joe Biden will put his foot in his mouth.

2. The President will turn this same gag around.

At least we will get a laugh while we ride down to hell...


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

mrkleen said:


> Thanks Mike. Knowing I am getting under your skin is worth the price of admission.


Obviously, it was Eastwood who got under your skin. Understandable, actually.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

dks202 said:


> Democrats have never done that to a Republican President?????
> 
> Are you kidding?


At the DNC. Link or it didnt happen.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike Petrik said:


> Obviously, it was Eastwood who got under your skin. Understandable, actually.


Actually, he was pretty funny and I am a big fan of his movies.

He was a bumbling idiot that night....but I am still a big fan.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^"If your gonna hang a man, you'd better make sure he's dead!" Besides...
LOL, just what is it that you have against "bumbling idiots?" If you eliminate them as potential recipients of your favorable esteem, you have eliminated perhaps 90% of the Earth's population! :icon_scratch:

PS: I'm not absolutely certain, but I do believe the Obama Administration has come off as a collection of bumbling idiots for most of the past four years...bumbling, but at times, occasionally lovable! I do so wish they could spend my tax dollars to better effect


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

President Clinton will speak at the convention. I'll bet he does the empty-chair gag...


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Orsini said:


> President Clinton will speak at the convention. I'll bet he does the empty-chair gag...


It would be a hoot, so I hope so. The Dems tend to be a humorless lot, but Bill is a notable exception.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike Petrik said:


> It would be a hoot, so I hope so. The Dems tend to be a humorless lot, but Bill is a notable exception.


Yeah, all those great right wing comedians dominate the industry.....oh wait.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

VictorRomeo said:


> It's really such a shame he chose to lever his much loved-by-all legacy in such a partisan fashion.


hmmm....I think the real shame is we have all lost site of the fact he is an actor....nothing more nothing less.
We are all so starved for real leaders that we look towards the imaginary ones as our hope.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I thought this thread was about the Gorrilaz song. Sorry to disturb.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

mrkleen said:


> Yeah, all those great right wing comedians dominate the industry.....oh wait.


Professional comedians are usually pretty lame when commenting on politics (where is the Left's Mark Steyn, scrappleface or iowahawk?), but Colbert is an exception:

https://thehill.com/video/house/247...says-slavery-persisted-in-brooklyn-until-1898

Of course the honorable Rep. Clarke was unduly hard on the Dutch. But for those previously unappreciated (and little known) Brooklynites, thousands of slaves undoubtedly would have fled to Manhattan causing it to tip over and capsize.






Apparently one need not possess a sense of humor to generate it.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

RedBluff said:


> hmmm....I think the real shame is we have all lost site of the fact he is an actor....nothing more nothing less.
> We are all so starved for real leaders that we look towards the imaginary ones as our hope.


I believe we have done that already.

Cheers,
Gurdon


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Democrats have had their own "empty chair moment."

Of course, they just blame the weather and move Obama's speech to a smaller venue.

Some delegates, thinking the venue had been changed to Philadelphia, boo Jerusalem and God!!

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/v...alem_and_god_get_booed_at_dem_convention.html


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Following that scene, although Democrats were a little skimpy this year with their usual celebrity parade, they did manage to drag out Dana Carvey doing his old Church Lady gag and put back Jerusalem and God after all!!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Following that scene, although Democrats were a little skimpy this year with their usual celebrity parade, they did manage to ... put back Jerusalem and God after all!!


And in keeping with their voter fraud tradition they cheated to do it!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Mike Petrik said:


> And in keeping with their voter fraud tradition they cheated to do it!


At least they made eveyone show a photo ID to get in!!

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHhahahahahahaha!!

Who said Conservatives ain't funny??

Fauxcahontas herself??

You know, her speech originally accused Romney and Ryan of handing out small pox infected blankets to hurricane victims.

When asked why the language had been changed, Senator Durbin accused the inquisitor of making up phony controversies and forwarding an agenda!!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> At least they made eveyone show a photo ID to get in!!
> 
> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHhahahahahahaha!!
> 
> ...


I'm on a first name basis with Durbin.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Mike Petrik said:


> I'm on a first name basis with Durbin.


Zing!!

Gee, no wonder Dick, Lizzie and the rest always suspect "the system is rigged" or that there is a hidden agenda, it's how they play!!


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Following that scene, although Democrats were a little skimpy this year with their usual celebrity parade, they did manage to drag out Dana Carvey doing his old Church Lady gag and put back Jerusalem and God after all!!


We call her Poca-cheat-us in MA. She rails against the high cost of education while pulling down a cool $360K from Harvard. She has the Indians that own Foxwoods up in arms. They want a blood test to prove she is 1/32 any kind of Indian.

Life as we know it in MA where the last three Speakers of the MA House are convicted felons. If you keep this up I'll have to tell you the tale of the Miracle Senator Paul Kirk.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

herfitup said:


> Life as we know it in MA where the last three Speakers of the MA House are convicted felons. If you keep this up I'll have to tell you the tale of the Miracle Senator Paul Kirk.


Is that the Paul Kirk who was made senator after 1) the legislature of MA stripped the governor (Romney, a Republican) of the right to appoint a replacement senator when a vacancy appeared, and 2) then reinstituted that right when a Democratic governor was in power and Ted Kennedy needed replacing? Or do you mean the Paul Kirk who is one of the great geniuses of BBQ?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

herfitup said:


> Life as we know it in MA where the last three Speakers of the MA House are convicted felons. If you keep this up I'll have to tell you the tale of the Miracle Senator Paul Kirk.


Holy cow!! You guys are right up there with Illinois and New Jersey!!

It's all rigged I tell ya, RIGGED!!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Clint Eastwood ? ''Tougher than even Clay'' or maybe ''Tougher than Lee Van Cleef''


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

VictorRomeo said:


> I'm not Republican nor Democrat and with that said, the best discription was from another internet wag whose description I felt was most apt; "I thought it was a perfect symbol of the GOP: an old, angry, incoherent, rich white male arguing with his imaginary version of President Obama."
> 
> It's really such a shame he chose to lever his much loved-by-all legacy in such a partisan fashion.


Dead on.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Why oh why is it that we do not register such partisan umbrage directed against all those left wing celebrities who speak out ever so loudly in favor of the Democrat/Socialist party candidates for election. Hell, even the mainstream media is so liberally biased, they offer less originality/independence of thought in their coverage of politically charged issues that is to be found in news broadcasts in nations we consider to be our arch enemies. Just because someone is an actor/director doesn't mean they are prohibited from contributing to the political process, regardless of their leanings! :icon_scratch:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Why oh why is it that we do not register such partisan umbrage directed against all those left wing celebrities who speak out ever so loudly in favor of the Democrat/Socialist party candidates for election.


Why??

Because it simply doesn't exist!!

Do you think Barbara Streisand or Oprah Winfrey would ever, EVER stoop so low??

No.

So let's get back to the browbeating demagoguery that the DNC call Roberts Rules of Order!!


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, yes....feel so much compassion for you guys. Well to do, white republicans have been discriminated against for so long in this country it is a disgrace. You guys have to endure so many attacks to the very fabric of your lives from all the evil socialist on the left. I totally feel for you.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

A poorly concieved and executed skit by Clint at the RNC;

Or poorly conceived and executed ommission of God and Jerusalem AND an angry, bitter, shrewish screed at the DNC??

You know, I still like my freinds better!!


----------



## loarbmhs (Sep 17, 2011)

A train wreck.


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

Clint responds: Mission Accomplished

https://www.pineconearchive.com/120907-1.html


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

EP said:


> Clint responds: Mission Accomplished
> 
> https://www.pineconearchive.com/120907-1.html


Article~


> Back at his hotel, Eastwood had a room service dinner and went to bed. The next morning, he got up early and went straight to the airport, still unaware that his appearance was the No. 1 political topic in the nation.


Any thoughts on why the Clint episode was the No. 1 political topic in the nation while the Warren/Durbin Jerusalem/God megillah remain under-reported?


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Why??
> 
> Because it simply doesn't exist!!
> 
> ...


I can't hear the word "bush" without thinking of Whoopi Goldberg. And that isn't a person I really want to think of. I would mention Kanye, but someone might accuse me of using an anagram of Kenya as some sort of overt attack on the current US president. The list is long, but as long as Barbara and Oprah didn't do it, your point is unassailable.


----------



## Phenom (Apr 10, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Why??
> 
> Because it simply doesn't exist!!
> 
> ...


As they should with great Americans such as Mayor Menino and Martha Luther King Jr.


----------

